# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Epistane for girls?

## Giggle

Does anyone have any advice about Epistane for girls?

I was told it's just a prohormone that would help with strength, and I've never tried it - but now, reading on this site, maybe it's stronger than that? And more like a real steroid ?

I would appreciate any advice you can give.

----------


## Bonaparte

It is every bit as "real" as Var or winstrol . It is probably most comparable to Winstrol, but with a worse sides:benefit ratio.

----------


## Giggle

Thank you for answering!
When you say worse sides:benefits - I know what you mean. 
But without taking into consideration androgenic effects - which is considered the best for strength?
For the buck which will give the best strength return?

----------


## Bonaparte

Winstrol should be better for strength. There's a reason why these designer steroids were never pursued by the medical community.

----------


## yosimitesam

Giggle. It's a designer steroid , so no conversion takes place when taken. It's similar to anavar and winstrol , except it dries your joints out more. It attacks estrogen, which is what dries your joints out and makes them achy. 

All of them are good steroids for women, except the epistane won't virilize as easily. I'd still stay with a conservative dose, however.

All the oral versions are methylated, so if you can get a hold of injectable winny and don't mind frequent injections, that would be better.

On the other hand, epi is the easiest to attain, since you can basically buy it off amazon.

Good luck

----------


## Bonaparte

> Giggle. It's a designer steroid , so no conversion takes place when taken. It's similar to anavar and winstrol , except it dries your joints out more. It attacks estrogen, which is what dries your joints out and makes them achy. 
> 
> All of them are good steroids for women, except the epistane won't virilize as easily. I'd still stay with a conservative dose, however.
> 
> *All the oral versions are methylated, so if you can get a hold of injectable winny and don't mind frequent injections, that would be better.*
> 
> On the other hand, epi is the easiest to attain, since you can basically buy it off amazon.
> 
> Good luck


Injectable and oral winny are the same compound. 
And women's doses are so small that liver toxicity is a non-issue.

----------


## Giggle

Thank you - that helped a lot. A girlfriend did notice her voice got lower though - so it does virilize at some point.
When you say "conservative dose" what would be the starting dose, and the max dose?

That's it, about it being easy to get, and also that it's legal lol.


QUOTE=yosimitesam;6633406]Giggle. It's a designer steroid , so no conversion takes place when taken. It's similar to anavar and winstrol , except it dries your joints out more. It attacks estrogen, which is what dries your joints out and makes them achy. 

All of them are good steroids for women, except the epistane won't virilize as easily. I'd still stay with a conservative dose, however.

All the oral versions are methylated, so if you can get a hold of injectable winny and don't mind frequent injections, that would be better.

On the other hand, epi is the easiest to attain, since you can basically buy it off amazon.

Good luck[/QUOTE]

----------


## Giggle

Hi Bonaparte - thanks again. You keep educating me, I notice!
I appreciate everybody's help.
Surely I'm not the only girl thinking about Epi.

----------


## yosimitesam

Glad to help, Giggle. Injectable Winny isn't as harsh as oral Winstrol , but like Bonaparte mentioned, a small dose isn't bad; especially if you're taking some liver antioxidants (i.e. Milk Thistle, NAC, R-ALA), which is a good idea to take anyway.

Conservative dose, at least for Epistane at 10 mg per pill would be 1 per day. I would strongly advise against taking no more than 2 per day, spread evenly. Keep in mind, this drug does attack estrogen, and you may notice your boobs going down a size or even two. Your joints will also dry out, so lots of fish oil would be strongly advised to offset some of the stiffness your joints may encounter. An ultra-conservative dose some women have tried is 10mg every other day, but I'm not sure how effective that would be.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Glad to help, Giggle. Injectable Winny isn't as harsh as oral Winstrol , but like Bonaparte mentioned, a small dose isn't bad; especially if you're taking some liver antioxidants (i.e. Milk Thistle, NAC, R-ALA), which is a good idea to take anyway.
> 
> Conservative dose, at least for Epistane at 10 mg per pill would be 1 per day. I would strongly advise against taking no more than 2 per day, spread evenly. Keep in mind, this drug does attack estrogen, and you may notice your boobs going down a size or even two. Your joints will also dry out, so lots of fish oil would be strongly advised to offset some of the stiffness your joints may encounter. An ultra-conservative dose some women have tried is 10mg every other day, but I'm not sure how effective that would be.


Being that the average dose for guys is 30mg daily for 4-6 weeks, 20 or even 10mg would be too much.

----------


## Giggle

Thank you both very much.
My plan was to do a meet in September, and then two more next year.

My GF took 2/day, so that explains why it worked so well for her strength-wize. Not good for the sides effects, but helped for the strength.

My plan may even change - I've got a really sore knee, so I may pass on the Sept meet - but I thank you so much for your help.

----------


## yosimitesam

Hi Giggle. Yes, with anything comes risk. There are logs by women who have worked with epi, and as you've seen, 2 works, but it is a bit on the high side for a female. Some people will pulse (every other day), while others do a daily regimen. I still think 10mg daily at the max would work well for you, but I encourage you to do some more research and don't just take my word for it. 

If anything, it's fun to delve into and research. You'll be amazed at all the stuff you learn inadvertently just by trying to study up on one thing.

With your sore knee, it's good to figure out what's going on with it. As i said, Epi is notoriously rough on joints; IMHO more so than Var or Winnie. They are all very dry compounds, but Epi is very effective at drying joints out, and if you've got an injury in the joint itself, I'd be cautious.

There are so many people here that know WAY more than I do, and I'm sure you'll get some tips that are much more helpful than mine. Take care of that knee and keep up the hard work. (just ever so gently on the knee)  :Wink/Grin:

----------

